# 580C power steering



## Hayapower (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey Guys..

New to the site, and have a question.. Might be a little newer model for some here, but thought I'd throw out the question anyway.. Have a 79 580C that has 'zero' (or very close to) power steering.. I installed my hydraulic test guage into the pressure out line at the pump and see right around 12-1300 Lbs of pressure a WOT and the steering pulled L/R.. Sometimes a smidge higher.. Book calls for 1800Lbs WOT, but also notes 1800 as pump MAX output pressure, (doesn't show a MIN pressure range) so I'm not sure if the 1300 is regulated down (internal to the pump).. Although that pressure seems a bit low, the steering doesn't grown/chatter or have increased rotation pull ect. but 'does' just barely start to move the cylinders out about 3/4-1 inch before become STONE HARD to move.. The lines are on the column valve correctly (direction of movement is correct) and have been check for correct install for feeds..

I'd think even with an 'out of spec' to low pressure, the steering may pull somewhat hard (especially at low RPM), or chatter, make noise ect. and work a bit at higher RPM's, but this thing just quits just off center..

My test gauge starts at 500Lbs and I don't see any 'or' much pressure at idle/low RPM.. This,, with the lower than noted pressure per the manual leads me to believe the pumps dieing.. But bringing the RPM up to WOT and getting 1300 or so I'd think the steering would work to 'some' degree? (if the true pressure should be 1800)..Being it won't pull through even with 1300+Lbs on a good day leads me to believe the column valve (box) is faulted if it 'should' assist at those lower pressure numbers.. Don't know if it's bleeding pump pressure through the control valve, or just not enough availabe volume/pressure to move the steering.. Pump, column valve and lines are generating some good heat which seems like its enough to at least run the steering some!!

Any ideas?

Thanks...Rob..


----------



## Hayapower (Nov 18, 2007)

Was the power steering pump.. 

Pump pressure should be upwards of 80-90% at idle.. Spec at 1800lbs.. Internal pressure relief at 2Klbs.

At 500.00 for the P/S pump OR 900.00 for the orbital valve,,,,good to be certain 


WOW...16 hits/views and not even '1' welcome or greeting!! 

Yaaawn.............................ZZZZZZZ


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry about not saying hi! Sounded like you had it pretty much figured out to begin with, just didn't want to part with the cash. I have that problem way too much. Anyway, glad it works now.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Howdy! & welcome to TF. This bunch is usually pretty good, must be just sleeping, I guess. :cheers:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Rob, my apologies. Your post slipped by me. Hope you won't give up on us and a belated welcome to Tractor Forum. I try to do my best to bump to the top posts that go unanswered and at least reply that I am stumped too if I have no idea. I dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## Hayapower (Nov 18, 2007)

No worries..

Thanks for Welcome guys....

I'm a Forum Moderator as well, http://www.fordforum.com (sorry about the cheap plug and understand balancing, work, home, and dodging everything else that comes, more so for the time of the season, so understanably free time is somewhat rare..

Thanks again... If you have any Ford vehicle trouble, or need specific Ford Truck info, or technical advice, come over for a visit... Tell'm Hayapower sent you 

Rob..


----------



## carsteve (Jun 8, 2016)

hi might be a silly question but what is the proper way to check steering fluid on a 1980 580c 
running or not e t c


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello carsteve,

Welcome to the forum.

Do you have a separate power steering pump, or is it operated by the tractor's hydraulic system? If it's a separate pump, there should be a small reservoir for the pump to draw from.

Your best bet is to get an operators manual for your Case 580C. Should cover maintenance items such as checking fluid levels. Also covers grease points, which is important if you want the machine to last. Check internet sources for manuals. Ebay has a good selection of Case 580C operators manuals for about $30.


----------



## catfishjohn (Jun 11, 2016)

The C power steering fluid can be eather way. Just safer if it isn't running. I just checked all levels first thing every morning before starting. You might want to check on the top of your rear end next to the wheels as there is a grease zert on each side .don't need alot but lubs the outer bearing. Hope this helps. Oh welcome.


----------

